# Filtro para  bazooka jbl  btx 250



## proteus7 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola foro aqui les dejo el pcb del filtro de una bazooka de jbl


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola que tal amigo,

Por que en tu circuito utilizas Opamps con entrada FET y en el circuito del PDF estan los BA4558 que son a transistor bipolar?


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 25, 2009)

Estimado luisgrillo bueno en el circuito le puse los TL072 porque fue un error de dedo  pero tambien funciona con los tl072


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Para dj pipe

hola perdon por no responder  pero apenas chequemi mail?
 el circuito se alimenta con +15 y-15 con toma intermedia gnd)
el orden es como sihue de arriba hacia abajo del extremo derecho es:
-15
+15
output
Gnd
las entradas es 
input L
Gnd
input R
Espero haberme resuelto tus dudas sino vuelveme a escribir


----------



## LUILLIMX (Nov 21, 2010)

proteus7 dijo:


> Para dj pipe
> 
> hola perdon por no responder pero apenas chequemi mail?
> el circuito se alimenta con +15 y-15 con toma intermedia gnd)
> ...


 
Hola foreros voy hacerme este esquema pues necesito algo asi para mis sub uns duda que leyenda tienen los 4 pot de ajuste ,y para que sirven me lo podrias aclarar plis...?
muchas gracias por todo



			
				LUILLIMX dijo:
			
		

> Hola foreros voy hacerme este esquema pues necesito algo asi para mis sub uns duda que leyenda tienen los 4 pot de ajuste ,y para que sirven me lo podrias aclarar plis...?
> muchas gracias por todo


 
Por favor alguin me podria aclarar los valores de los capacitadores como el c21o que se ve en la leyenda 0.022 ser refiere a 22 nanofaradios...?y ern el/los que pone 100/c se refiere a picofaradios ?
Cre entender que cuando pone 102C quiere decir 1 nanofaradio..? asi se descifra ...? 
Gracias


----------



## electroconico (Ene 21, 2011)

Aquí te subo el manual de servicio, en el vienen especificadors los valores de cada componente.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquí un avance de la pcb que estoy armando.
Ya quiero probar que tal anda este filtro.



En ic dice " ba728 " el correcto es "ba4558".

*¿Alguno de ustedes ha probado este filtro?*

--------------------------------------------
Aquí el diseño del pcb listo , falta probarlo y después ya subiré bien los archivos.

Mide 8.2x4.7 cm 



Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Ene 22, 2011)

Aquí les adjunto el pcb.



Saludos!


----------



## 0002 (Ene 22, 2011)

pues se ve interesante el circuito, habria que probarlo desde ya para ver que tal funciona, buen aporte...
saludos


----------



## electroconico (Ene 22, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> pues se ve interesante el circuito, habria que probarlo desde ya para ver que tal funciona, buen aporte...
> saludos



YA estoy armando el pcb compa.Me falta comprar los_ opamps_ y los potenciometros duales.

Saludos!


----------



## 0002 (Ene 23, 2011)

no pues ahi cuando lo termines cuentas que onda, porque la verdad se ve bueno el circuito y si me interesa armar uno así...
saludos


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 5, 2011)

que onda electronico
yo he probado este circuito aunque hice el pcb que he subido lo e probado en proto y jala de maravilla tambien he probado otro filtro con bassbost ese filtro lo extraje de un amplificador mobile autority y la lneta jala de maravilla y es que estoy usando asi que no hay problema con este filtro de basuka jbl si funciona bien!!!
saludos


----------



## electroconico (Feb 12, 2011)

proteus7 dijo:


> que onda electronico
> yo he probado este circuito aunque hice el pcb que he subido lo e probado en proto y jala de maravilla tambien he probado otro filtro con bassbost ese filtro lo extraje de un amplificador mobile autority y la lneta jala de maravilla y es que estoy usando asi que no hay problema con este filtro de basuka jbl si funciona bien!!!
> saludos



Gracias por el dato pana!

Sigo a la espera de los potenciometros y otro material.
El pcb ya lo tengo listo para soldarle los componentes.

que tal ese otro filtro de mobile autority?? tienes el diagrama ?? 

Saludos!


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 21, 2011)

electronico lo busco y lo subo   lo que pasa esque no lo encuentro saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Feb 21, 2011)

proteus7 dijo:


> electronico lo busco y lo subo   lo que pasa esque no lo encuentro saludos.



Sale compa , por aca nos leemos!

Saludos!


----------



## proteus7 (Mar 5, 2011)

aqui subo el diagrama del filtro mobile autority


----------



## arlenis (Mar 6, 2011)

hola compañeros quisiera saver cual es la minima frecuencia de corte de este filtro y la maxima.


----------



## electroconico (Mar 6, 2011)

Esto viene en la hoja de jbl
Specifications  
Dynamic Range: CD:     100W  
RMS Power Handling:     300W  
Max Power Handling:     20Hz - 160Hz  
Frequency Response:     40 - 120Hz  
Active Crossover:     4 Ohms  
Impedance:     0 - 180°  
Phase control:     0 to +6dB @ 40Hz  
Dimensions (H x W x D):     625 x 320 x 315 mm


----------

